# Help with the 730 Case gas



## cindy (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone know what might be causing my tractor to have no spark at the spark plug wire? I installed new points and a new condenser. It already had a new coil; I checked that out and the coil's fine. It had a new distribitor cap, new rotor, new points, new spark plug wires, new wire from coil to distributor, and new condenser. It has power to the coil, has spark at the points. It had intermittent spark at the plug wire, very weak.

When I bought it it had no spark to the plug wire or very weak and it didn't start. I changed out the points and in the past I've had trouble with condensors on other tactors, so I thought it would be a good idea to change the condenser on this one. After doing that we had good spark and the tractor started, sounded good.

After changing the oil today it would not start, and we're back to very weak or no spark at the plug wire. At the points there's a good spark when they're opening and closing. I've tried several times since then with no luck. 

I'd appreciate any help and dynomite may be one of them!

Thank you,

DW


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello DW and welcome to TRACTORFORUM!

After reading, and then re-reading your thread, it sounds as though you’ve been very thurough diagnosing the problem and replacing suspect parts.

They only thing that comes to mind that may create intermittent electrical problems is the ballast resistor. They can, sometimes, act good but work poorly. Or, a bad ground at the distributor points plate.

Wish I could be of more help. Hopefully one of our ‘Case Guys” can give you more/better information.

SHARTEL


----------



## slacroi1 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Weak Spark*

What engine are you working with. is the spark good from the coil to ground? Had the dwell angle set to spec?


----------



## cindy (Mar 27, 2009)

*730 case*

Thanks for the help. Since I posted this, I can get it to run fine most of the time, but some times it runs rough. I pulled the distributer and found the advancement weights where sticking. The springs where weak.The case dealer, no longer just sells the springs, you have to buy the shaft and weights and plate for $191.00 I'am going to use it today and see how it works.

Thanks again for all the help DuWayne


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

In one of your other post about this tractor you said all new wireing.
So check that all the connectors are tight, makesure all splices are tight and wrapped. Make sure all grounds are clean and tight too.

When you have it running shake any wires that relate to the coil, distruber and othe fireing parts.

 Al


----------



## cindy (Mar 27, 2009)

*730 case*

Thanks Al I've done all that even pulled the distributer. Taked to four different mechanics tryed what they said it still ran poor or didn't run. Two knew points and condensers. When it runs if you tap the side of the distrubuter it will run better or quit runing. I've monkeyed with this for about 15 to 20 hours. I've read ever thing I could find about problems with points and ever thing that leads to them. No the wire going thru the distributer is not grounded. I've tryed every thing I could thing of and what alot of other people could thing of.

DuWayne


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

Grab ahold of the shaft that the rotor goes on and wiggle it back and forth. If it is worn out enough to make the points open and close then that is your intermittent problem. 

-Leon


----------



## cindy (Mar 27, 2009)

*730 case*

Hi Leon did that it is with in specs.
Thanks DuWayne


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

One thing I have noticed that no one has mentioned is the battery. Do you have a good battery and is the system charging good. Weak battery will loose power after running awhile and not supply good spark. Next check that porslin resister. Now is it an actually a miss? When it runs bad does it fowl the plugs. When you pull the wires off the plug while running does it change. Low spark should fowl the plugs. 

Are you sure it's a electrical problem. Plugged fuel supply could cause poor running and seem like a spark problem. engine not hitting like it should.
caseman-d


----------



## cindy (Mar 27, 2009)

*730 case*

Thanks Caseman-d I've checked all of that. It has a internal resisiter in the coil. I finally gave up and ordered a electronic ignition it came the other day . I had to buy a new cap and rotor. The tractor runs fine now I will never know what the problem was. I worked on this problem for over three months I replaced every thing twice. I had mechanices look at it and know one could find out what it was.
Thanks every one for the imput.
DuWayne


----------

